# Auburn, AL - F Adult, LH



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been told she was seen by Belgian people and she is not a BT, so may well be a longhaired GSD.

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST
I'm a volunteer with a small animal shelter in Auburn, AL. We have a HW+ dog that just came in as a stray that we believe may be a Belgian Tervuren. Unfortunately, we do not have the resources to treat her. She is a sweet-natured girl who is very scared in the shelter environment. We think she's between 1-3 years old and probably not spayed, though we don't know for sure since we don't have any history on her. We could possibly spay her through the shelter if she's accepted by a rescue. We could also vaccinate her for parvo, distemper and bordatella.

She is such a beautiful gentle dog that we're hoping she can find some help. If you could take her, we could assist with transport. Thank you so much for considering her.

Regards,
Karen Gaston
Volunteer
Lee County Humane Society
Auburn, AL
334-821-6325 (H)
334-242-1871 (W)
***


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

A picture may help her situation. We love coats!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

That's the shelter where I adpoted Heidi from. Heidi was HW+ too. Hope this girl has the same luck...Heidi and I have had five great years together so far!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

Auburn is where we got Duncan from...nice shelter. If anyone needs any help, let me know, although I'll be traveling this weekend.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*



> Originally Posted By: MyoungA picture may help her situation. We love coats!


Ditto! It would be nice to see a picture of her, we do love our coats.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

I was just on the PF site and she isn't posted.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Longhaired female, Auburn, AL*

bump


----------

